# Mrs and Mrs :0)



## Han2275 (Oct 3, 2010)

DP is finally going to make an honest woman of me  . She romantically asked me to marry her yesterday evening as we unpacked the weekly shop  . We both just want it to be something we do on our own with just the boys by our side. There may be a few dissapointed family and friends but I hope they will respect our wishes. Our local registry office is grim as we have seen the room when we have registered the boys' births, and it is really tacky! We have thought about going someone in Oxford as I was brought up in Oxfordshire and the boys were 'made' at the Oxford Fertility Unit  . Does anyone know what Oxford registry office is like, or whether there are any other small venues licenced for civil ceremonies? Also, how do we now go about organising a CP? I presume we just need witnesses if we are going it alone


----------



## Battenberry (Mar 18, 2009)

Woo hoo!! Congratulaions to you and your DP, soon to be DW! We also had a suitably unromantic moment when we decided to tie the knot!

As far as I know, once you have decided which registry office you want to tie the knot in, you have to "give notice", basically go and give all your details and the registrar makes sure you do actually know each other! The registry office then displays a notice of your intent I think for 15 days, after which you can tie the knot. Some friends of ours opted to just do a simple signing the register with 2 witnesses, so didn't even have a ceremony as such or do ring swapping, it was literally walk in and sign the register with 2 witnesses. You can of course have a ceremony but only need 2 witnesses if you don't want any more people there. Check out the direct.gov website to check I'm not talking rubbish! Our registry office also had quite a lot of info on their website, and when I rang them they were really helpful and just told us what we needed to do!

Congratulations again! When are you thinking of doing it?
B x


----------

